
I Created NodeJs Structure and i would like to share it - AlaaMezian
https://github.com/AlaaMezian/NodeJs-backend-structure
======
sfilargi
Just a friendly advice. Documentation, and especially the Readme file, is like
the storefront of your project. When you have lots of spelling and grammar
mistakes, don’t capitalize the first letter of a sentence, and don’t use
punctuation correctly, your storefront looks ugly and not cared for. People
will not bother looking further than that.

